# Zoe hurt her back again :(



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What is the saying? Two steps forward and one step back? Well I think we are more like one step forward and TWO steps back.

I was so happy and excited about the results I'm seeing with the acupuncture. Then this afternoon Mom called and is in tears. Zoe is in pain and is trembling and won't walk. She was acting so great last night and this morning. A particular contractor was there today that talks very loudly and has scared her in the past. He's been so good about kneeling down and giving her treats. But today he picked her up. And the only thing I can figure is she was so stressed and tense that she twisted in a way to get down that hurt her back. As soon as he put her down, she went under Mom and Dad's bed and was trembling. Dad thought perhaps she was just scared and thought if he took her outside, maybe it would take her mind off of what scared her. He coaxed her out from under the bed and she was following him to the door. Dad stopped at the door and Zoe ran into the back of his leg. Now she wasn't moving very fast at all, but she yelped and lay down. No more coaxing her outside after that. This is the 3rd time she has done this in the past couple of years. And the scary thing is we can never for sure...100% pinpoint where the pain is coming from. I took her to the vet this afternoon and she's on pain meds and anti-inflammatory. She said that if the pain meds didn't help her by later tonight or early tomorrow, she's either in incredible pain and being very brave during her exam, or it could be neurological. She wouldn't come out from under the bed this evening for her dinner but I did get her to eat by taking her bowl to her. She came out from under the bed, ate, and then went back under the bed. She hasn't pottied since this morning. She's trembling and her back is hunched. She can walk but prefers not to. She can stand, but prefers to lay down. My vet said to not to even put her harness on her for the car trip home because we don't know where the pain is coming from for sure. On the way home from the vets, she did get into Jett & Callie's booster seat which is firmer and more flat...no pillow. So either that is more comfortable to her or she preferred being able to see me better. She's normally right behind me, and Jett and Callie are behind the passenger seat. I'm beginning to be very fearful of what we may actually be dealing with.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little Zoe. I'll tell ya, they can twist and turn into some crazy positions. I sure hope she's feeling better and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry to see this about your little Zoe! Praying the meds help and that she'll be feeling much better very soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, I am so sorry about precious Zoe's pain coming back again. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. I understand how scary it is when we don't know for sure why our fluff babies are not feeling well and in pain.

Of course, I am praying that the proper diagnosis will be reached and that it is nothing serious.

Sending you and Zoe hugs. Hugs for Jett and Callie, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to read this, Crystal. Zoe has had her share of bad luck, but I'm hoping and praying that she will get some relief from the meds, and that you get a proper diagnosis. Like you said, maybe the contractor picking her up kind of freaked her out and she shimmied in such a way as to injure herself. Poor little girl. I know, it's so hard to see them in pain and distress.

xoxoxo


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Crystal, I can see how worried a mommy you are by reading what you've written about your sweet baby girl Zoe. My heart goes out to you both and I pray you get answers and solutions quickly. Keep us in the loop please, cuz we really care about your whole little pack.  ((hugs))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

poor Zoe, I hope it's nothing serious and maybe the acupuncture will help this new issue too. lets us know how she's doing.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

so sorry to hear about Zoe not feeling right.

Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Crystal, one step forward two steps back. Poor Zoe, that sounds awfully painful  please keep up updated, we will be thinking of you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thankfully Zoe finally came out from under the bed in the middle of the night, around 1 in the morning and was no longer trembling. She slept snuggled up tight to me in her normal spot. :wub:

So now I'm wondering...could the pain medication really help that much or was she not really in pain but so frightened by the experience with the contractor that she was acting that way?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good point, sweetie. I guess it's wait and see. So happy your baby girl snuggled with you, though. That's the best. My Fallon is a snuggler. Praying for Zoe.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hummmm......Zoe was starting to sound like my bichon (Lacie) - she had chronic back problems all of her life. But then when you said she felt so much better half way through the night....(???) well now I'm at a loss.


....but I am glad she's not in pain anymore :aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Crystal. She was doing so well. It definitely sounds like she is in pain. These little ones can be so sensitive. My sister-in-law's poodle hurt her back. The vet put her on crate rest for a week and said never let her jump up or down from the furniture. It was hard but she recovered and they trained her to "ask" when she wants up or down. I sure hope little Zoe feels better soon.:grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope baby Zoe's feeling better this morning, Crystal. Let us know how she is, please, we're concerned for both of you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww u must have been so scared. And poor lil Zoe. I'm glad that by this time she is snuggled against her momma. Hoping she feels better soon and completely. I hate when our babies get hurt or scared. . Praying for her complete recovery.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Could Zoe be having some sort of anxiety attacks? Its like when humans have anxiety attacks (I know because I used to suffer). I would get all tense and all of the muscles in my body would tense up and eventually hurt really badly for days after. My attacks got so bad that I would tremble and turn white and I had to vomit in order to feel somewhat better. I'm so glad those days are over but, if anxiety affected me as a human in this way I can't even begin to imagine how it can affect our fluffs! I would be trembling, hunching my back and hiding too. Have you discussed this at all with the vet? Just an idea I had since you say she feels like this when she gets nervous and that she was feeling better with the anti-inflammatory medicine which is a sort of muscle relaxant. I just wish our fluffs could talk and let us know exactly what they're feeling! I really really really hope it is nothing serious! Maybe you haven't been able to 100% pin point it because its psychological and not physical? Just food for thought. All my love to little Zoe :wub:...feel better soon baby girl! Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well that is a puzzle Crystal, hard to think that back pain would cause a complete turnaround like that. I just she just stays ok and it remains a puzzle.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Could Zoe be having some sort of anxiety attacks? Its like when humans have anxiety attacks (I know because I used to suffer). I would get all tense and all of the muscles in my body would tense up and eventually hurt really badly for days after. My attacks got so bad that I would tremble and turn white and I had to vomit in order to feel somewhat better. I'm so glad those days are over but, if anxiety affected me as a human in this way I can't even begin to imagine how it can affect our fluffs! I would be trembling, hunching my back and hiding too. Have you discussed this at all with the vet? Just an idea I had since you say she feels like this when she gets nervous and that she was feeling better with the anti-inflammatory medicine which is a sort of muscle relaxant. I just wish our fluffs could talk and let us know exactly what they're feeling! I really really really hope it is nothing serious! Maybe you haven't been able to 100% pin point it because its psychological and not physical? Just food for thought. All my love to little Zoe :wub:...feel better soon baby girl! Keep us posted on her progress.



I just don't know. My friend, our old vet, is supposed to stop by today and I want to ask her what her thoughts are. 

The last time we felt she injured her back, she was able to find a spot that caused Zoe to wince, but she had to really put her through some exaggerated moves. My new vet was super gentle with Zoe because it just seemed so apparent she was in pain. She honestly thought something was broken the way Zoe presented. And also the last time it happened, Zoe had been chasing a squirrel in G'ma & G'pa's yard, so nothing frightening for her there... or at least I hope a squirrel didn't scare her. :blush: But...again if it is anxiety...and that strong of anxiety...is that indicative of something other then being mentally unbalanced due to poor breeding?

I'm not sure how degenerative disc disease looks or manifests itself in dogs. I need to ask about that too.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

As I was reading your post I too wondered whether it could be anxiety attacks. As Cory mentioned, anxiety attacks in humans can be very alarming and even very painful. I'm a therapist and have seen firsthand how anxiety can attack a human system. I'm not sure what to do for little Zoe if it is anxiety, but I was thinking about these "calming shirts" they make for pups. I initially thought they were BS, but have seen with Rudy that he instantly calms down and relaxes once I put a shirt on him (I don't have the calming shirt per se, but we just use one that has a snug fit around his mid section). I could be completely off with this, but it's worth a shot? I hope she feels better soon! Hold her tight and give her lots of love from all of us!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> As I was reading your post I too wondered whether it could be anxiety attacks. As Cory mentioned, anxiety attacks in humans can be very alarming and even very painful. I'm a therapist and have seen firsthand how anxiety can attack a human system. I'm not sure what to do for little Zoe if it is anxiety, but I was thinking about these "calming shirts" they make for pups. I initially thought they were BS, but have seen with Rudy that he instantly calms down and relaxes once I put a shirt on him (I don't have the calming shirt per se, but we just use one that has a snug fit around his mid section). I could be completely off with this, but it's worth a shot? I hope she feels better soon! Hold her tight and give her lots of love from all of us!


I actually sell the Thundershirts. And they have helped many dogs. There are a few they haven't helped. I give her my Tranquility Blend as well that is for those times of anxiety and stress. Some dogs the shirt works best on, others the tincture works best on, and some have to use both. I have a Pink Polo style for my Zoe and had her in it when I took her to the vet. I also have her on my Calm Shen by Herbsmith. It's to be given daily for those animals that are in a constant state of anxiety. She's been on it for a week now. Usually you start to notice a change in about 2 weeks so I'm hoping. When I took her to my vet for her acupuncture treatment on Monday, she was going to put her on her Shen Calm. She double checked what's in mine vs. hers and feels they are very comparable so she told me to keep Zoe on mine.

I know she is a stressed out little girl and things are more stressful on her right now with the health issues my parents are dealing with and the fact we are selling both our homes and purchasing something that we all can live in so I can help them out. My parents are very emotional right now leaving the house they have lived in for 50 years. And my Zoe is so in tune with our emotions.

If it is anxiety, I hope it's only due to the extra stress we are all under and she will calm down again once we have the houses sold and have moved into the new one. Although Dad will be going in for hip replacement surgery once we are moved in...if he can wait that long. That will stress her probably too. 

I'm thinking I may need to start taking her Calm Shen myself. lol I'm feeling a bit nauseous these days and my Prilosec is not keeping my GERD in check.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- you may remember that I thought Lacie was actually having a nervous breakdown a couple of years ago right after Jerry (DH) got ill and had to remain in Phoenix. Her world was upside down and the stress was so bad for her. It took almost 6 months for her to be her normal self again. (We've commented before that Lacie and Zoe seem to have similar personalities. And Lacie is from a very reputable breeder.)

I'm thinking that Zoe (like my Laice) is extremely sensitve to stress and even the supplements you're giving her aren't helping 100% because there is enormous stress in her world right now. So she may be constantly tense. If that is the case and she moves just slightly wrong, it would really cause her back to go out, because her muscles are already so tense because of the stress. 

To me it sounds like she twisted wrong when the contractor picked her up and because her muscles were already tense, it really caused a boo boo. 

Give the anti-inflammation meds and the pain meds a chance to work and see if her back doesn't get better *BEFORE *you stress yourself out that the problem is neurological. In a few days, you might want to have the Vet try the acupunture again -- both to help calm Zoe and to help relieve the pain.

You're under a lot of stress right now too and you don't need to "borrow trouble" as they say. If she did pull a muscle, it won't heal overnight, so be patient and give the meds a chance to work and wait until she is under less stress.

Might I suggest that when workers, realtors, etc. are coming to your parent's house that they hold her the entire time -- and maybe give her a little extra calming supplements?

Hugs to you for all you're going through with the move, the sell of the houses, your dad's health issues and Zoe. And prayers for Zoe and for your Dad.

You're such a good person, Crystal.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Crystal -- you may remember that I thought Lacie was actually having a nervous breakdown a couple of years ago right after Jerry (DH) got ill and had to remain in Phoenix. Her world was upside down and the stress was so bad for her. It took almost 6 months for her to be her normal self again. (We've commented before that Lacie and Zoe seem to have similar personalities. And Lacie is from a very reputable breeder.)
> 
> I'm thinking that Zoe (like my Laice) is extremely sensitve to stress and even the supplements you're giving her aren't helping 100% because there is enormous stress in her world right now. So she may be constantly tense. If that is the case and she moves just slightly wrong, it would really cause her back to go out, because her muscles are already so tense because of the stress.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

After I posted that I realized, "duh, Crystal probably sells those shirts!" Of course you have tried them! I hope it helps!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> If it is anxiety, I hope it's only due to the extra stress we are all under and she will calm down again once we have the houses sold and have moved into the new one. Although Dad will be going in for hip replacement surgery once we are moved in...if he can wait that long. That will stress her probably too.


I hope so too! I am sending all of my positive energy your way. Bless your family!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Like Lynn says, if she's hurt herself in the past it takes very little to spark the pain up again with tense muscles or a wrong move. 

She could be extra nervous with all of the new movement of people in the house. Do you have boxes and suitcases set up anywhere around where she sees them? This can be a constant stress causer for her because I'm sure she knows what suitcases mean....someone's leaving. But she doesn't know that it won't be without her.

When we moved up to ND right after Bibu had that incident at the groomers, yes he did end up hurting his back but I am certain that most of his yelping, shivering and pain was also due to his anxiety. Unkowingly, we had boxes and suitcases set up in our house in Miami, all over the place for at least 2 months before moving. I did notice he was very tense and maybe thats why he got hurt so badly when he had the incident at the groomers. 3 vets out of the 4 we saw across the country couldn't find what he had (even after wiggling his body around in weird ways and forms) and they looked at us with no real explanation. The last vet, after looking at the exam, said he "looked" like he had a herniated disc. He gave him pain killers and anti-inflammatory medicine and told us to put him in cage rest for 2 weeks. He seemed to get much better maybe after 4 weeks when we had already officially moved in and everything was set. He still yelped every once in a while when other dogs tried to play. 
I guess we will never really know what truly caused his pain, the stress and the anxiety or the actual injury???? Or maybe all 3 combined?

I know exactly what you are feeling and going through because I was there just one year ago. I had many sleepless nights and miserable days! Trust me, the best thing you can do is RELAX. Your health and well-being is very important to your little girls and they need the best of their mommy right now, especially Zoe. If she is suffering from even a tiny bit of anxiety she will feed off of you and get more anxious. 

I like what Lynn mentioned, "Might I suggest that when workers, realtors, etc. are coming to your parent's house that they hold her the entire time -- and maybe give her a little extra calming supplements?" Feeling that warm bond will help her feel less nervous and "protected".

I can tell you that it WILL get better! You're always there for us to calm our nerves and give great advice; We're now here for you and Zoe. Hang in there my friend and keep us updated!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I hadn't even thought about what having moving boxes and stuff around will do to her. Heaven help us I'm not looking forward to that. 

I'm not sure I made the actual events clear. The last time this happened, she did not return to her normal self for almost a week. So I really feel she did hurt her back at that time. But this time, she seemed pretty much like her regular, normal self around 1:00 this morning. I just don't know if the pain med and anti-inflammatory would work that fast because it didn't last time. Or else she didn't hurt herself as badly this time. I just don't know. If she wasn't in pain, then the only thing it could be is stress. So I'm going to have to ask my vet about if the meds could really help this much this quickly.

This could be a very long next few months...or however long it will take to sell our houses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - just saw this. I'm so sorry you, Zoe and your parents are going through all this. Really hard to know if Zoe did get hurt - I hate when other people pick Tyler up because he is a squirmer and I'm always petrified that he'll jump out of their arms. So she might have been tense and done some minor pull in her back that the anti-inflmmatory helped. 
But stress really does do a number on us all. I do know that every time I get our suitcases out, Tyler absolutely thinks something bad is going to happen -- meaning, one of us is going away. And with my work, that happens a lot. I feel so bad that I don't get the suitcase out until just before I go. I pile up my stuff on a dresser. But since you don't travel all that much I'm pretty sure Zoe won't associate the suitcases or the boxes with moving having not gone thru that recently(I don't think), then I don't think she'll know what they're about. What she might pick up on is the stress that you're all going thru with a very big move planned and your parents health issues.
Try to relax and as someone said, maybe have one of your parents give special attention to Zoe when a contractor or outsider comes while the other deals with him. I would try to keep contact with outsiders at a minimum and certainly no pick ups to keep her stress level down.
Sending hugs and kisses to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope you are able to figure out exactly what's troubling little Zoe and that she feels better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking to see how Zoe is doing today. Still sending prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm glad to see that Zoe is doing better. You know there is a special place in my heart for her. I hope that it was all just a little shock and that she didn't really hurt her back. It's wonderful to see all the measurements you take to make her comfortable - you're such an awesome mom to your fluffs. I hope that these next few months isn't so stressful and that everything works itself out soon. I'm praying for you and your family Crystal and I know it will all be better soon. Hugs.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

How is Zoe today? Here's to hoping that you are both doing well! :wine:It's okay to have a virtual toast at noon on a Sunday, right?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Zoe, too this morning. How is she? Extra hugs for you all. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Checking in on Zoe, too this morning. How is she? Extra hugs for you all. :hugging:


I'm checking in, too, Crystal. And, also sending hugs to all of you.:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> How is Zoe today? Here's to hoping that you are both doing well! :wine:It's okay to have a virtual toast at noon on a Sunday, right?



lol...I'm guessing it's ok to have a virtual toast even at 8:00 in the morning.  And after an extremely unpleasant situation that had to be dealt with last evening, I had a frozen margarita. :thumbsup:

Thanks for asking about Zoe today. So far so good. She's acting like nothing happened. Yesterday I left her and Jett here at my house alone and only took Callie to the store with me. I wanted Zoe to be calm and quiet...but not totally alone. She's rarely ever left alone for more then a few hours at a time, and I was afraid that in itself might stress her. Today she will become stressed again for it's Sunday...the dreaded bath day. lol Other than that, I've been cleaning out closets, washing a couple of windows, you know...stuff to make my house look even nicer. And that's not bothering her in the least. Jett's happy to move from room to room with me and settling in whatever bed, blanket, sofa he can find that's the nearest to where I'm working. Callie seems determined to help me, whether it's trying to drag the rag from my bucket that I'm using to wash windows & shredding any paper towel that falls to the floor, or help me 'sort' through the pile of clothes I'm throwing on the floor to get rid of. Zoe is content to just stay cozy and happy, napping under my bed, which is 'her' personal spot in my house.

I think I may leave Zoe and Jett home again tomorrow. The only bad thing about that is it requires one of my parents to come to let them out midday. And in the past they haven't been able to help themselves and said the 'babies' didn't want to be left alone and took them home with them. *sigh* ... :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad she's doing better,poor little fluff.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...I'm guessing it's ok to have a virtual toast even at 8:00 in the morning.  And after an extremely unpleasant situation that had to be dealt with last evening, I had a frozen margarita. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for asking about Zoe today. So far so good. She's acting like nothing happened. Yesterday I left her and Jett here at my house alone and only took Callie to the store with me. I wanted Zoe to be calm and quiet...but not totally alone. She's rarely ever left alone for more then a few hours at a time, and I was afraid that in itself might stress her. Today she will become stressed again for it's Sunday...the dreaded bath day. lol Other than that, I've been cleaning out closets, washing a couple of windows, you know...stuff to make my house look even nicer. And that's not bothering her in the least. Jett's happy to move from room to room with me and settling in whatever bed, blanket, sofa he can find that's the nearest to where I'm working. Callie seems determined to help me, whether it's trying to drag the rag from my bucket that I'm using to wash windows & shredding any paper towel that falls to the floor, or help me 'sort' through the pile of clothes I'm throwing on the floor to get rid of. Zoe is content to just stay cozy and happy, napping under my bed, which is 'her' personal spot in my house.
> 
> I think I may leave Zoe and Jett home again tomorrow. The only bad thing about that is it requires one of my parents to come to let them out midday. And in the past they haven't been able to help themselves and said the 'babies' didn't want to be left alone and took them home with them. *sigh* ... :wub:


So wait a minute Crystal. Was last night's unpleasant experience something else? You need a drink AND a massage and a vacay. Gosh I wish we lived in the same area. Glad to hear that Zoe seems to be feeling more like herself and not glad to hear the Callie is "helping." :w00t: Yeah, Tyler's a big helper too, waiting for any paper product to fall and uh, help, HIMSELF to it. :angry: So cute though, who can stay mad. Is there anyway to really lay the law down to your parents about leaving Zoe and Jett at home after they let them out? Maybe doctor's orders??? Sounds like hanging at home might be a very welcome relief in your house for Zoe (((hugs)))


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I had a frozen margarita.


 The most delicious anti-anxiety medication! :thumbsup:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Thanks for asking about Zoe today. So far so good. She's acting like nothing happened.


So happy to hear that! Hopefully she's on the upswing!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal - I don't know how I missed this thread earlier! I am SO sorry poor Zoe is having issues with her back again. I remember the last time she had this...poor girl  But I'm glad to hear she seems to be on the mend and feeling much better. I'm also so sorry you're going through so much these days, with the move and other things - I hope everything settles down soon for you. 

Give your three a big hug for me!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Is there anyway to really lay the law down to your parents about leaving Zoe and Jett at home after they let them out? Maybe doctor's orders??? Sounds like hanging at home might be a very welcome relief in your house for Zoe (((hugs)))


Can anyone lay down the law with their parents? :blink: If so I would sure like to know how to do it. :innocent:

Susan, I'll give you my parents # and you can do it for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Crystal, I am just now seeing this post. I can remember back a year or two ago and Zoe would stay under the bed.....oh I remember, it was right after you got Callie. I do think she has a stess and sensitivity problem and when she did hurt her back, it will flare up when she gets stressed out. I will be so glad when all of this is over with and the houses are sold and everything gets back to normal. She will be in the same house and it is going to be better for everyone. So sorry, all of this is on your shoulders!! I was glad to hear that Zoe snuggled in the bed with you....CeeCee seems to be my sensitive one. I hope she gets better and you don't have to deal with this anymore. Give Miss Zoe a big hug from all of us.........:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Can anyone lay down the law with their parents? :blink: If so I would sure like to know how to do it. :innocent:
> 
> Susan, I'll give you my parents # and you can do it for me. :thumbsup:


Was stressing the "Doctor's Orders" part. Thought that might do the trick. Maybe sic your vet (or her orders) on them. :innocent::innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wasn't on SM all weekend so just reading this thread. ZOE! You're gonna give your Mama a heart attack! Poor sweet Zoe. I'm glad to read that she is better now. Sounds like it could have been anxiety and she just got scared. Regardless....I'm praying it's nothing serious and she continues to feel better. Crystal....hang in there! I think I'll send you a relaxation basket as a house warming gift. Candles, bath soaps and a bottle of wine. You need it girlfriend!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal - How did Zoe do over the weekend? Is she feeling any better today?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal, so sorry Zoe was not feeling well. It's so very hard on us when one of the little ones are sick or injured. So happy she is doing better. Glad her brother is watching over her.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

crystal so glad zoe seems to be doing better.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Crystal I hope Zoe is feeling better  and that everything is going to be ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Zoe. :wub::wub: How's today going? Are the kids at home?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I left Zoe & Jett at home today. Mom and Dad are going to be gone most the day anyway with their appt at Dad's Orthopedic Surgeon. So it worked out well. I just hope that when they stop at my house to let them out midday, that they leave them there as I requested. I had told them my vet really wanted to keep Zoe calm and quiet and I just didn't feel that would happen at their house. So we'll see. Mom and Dad always know best you know. lol And Mom is just sure that the contractor isn't stressing her too much since he's been giving her treats and she had seemed less afraid of him. *sigh* I'm having trouble convincing her that I'M Zoe's mommy and I just might know what's best for my little girl. 

I have a call in to my vet to ask if the pain meds could really have this type of affect on her this quickly and if she wanted to still see her this afternoon or wait until next week.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Crystal I am so sorry to hear about darling Zoe. I hope and pray it is nothing serious. I cannot say I wouldn't be extremely worried as well, as I am the biggest worry wart. Give precious Zoe a kiss from me and the Rockstar.:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...so sorry to hear about Zoe's back problems. I will pray that she will be back to herself in no time.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Crystal, haven't seen this thread before and just read it! 

OMG, that's a real nightmare you had to go through! I'm so sad and sorry to hear about your little Zoe! Whatever has caused her pains and anxiety, I hope you and your vet will find the reason very soon!

Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you and your parents in those hard time...! Keeping you all in my thoughts especially little Zoe!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping you'll find Zoe and Jett "Home Alone" Like the movie, but no wet burglars. Sending hugs and courage and hoping Zoe keeps feeling better. :hugging: Just imagine the grandparent thing with skin kids. It's about 100 times worse since there are so many more things they can do with, and to, them.:w00t: :smpullhair:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it all worked out with Zoe today and she had a good day....that is, did Ma and Pa behave themselves and leave her at home ?? lol (

I hope Dad's appt went well too)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thinking of Zoe and hoping all is well today. :wub:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Prayers being sent for Zoe's continued improvement:heart:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

More good thoughts coming for Zoe, and that the grands leave them at home!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you and Zoe, Crystal ... with love and positive thoughts. :heart::tender::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Zoe is feeling much better!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So far so good with Zoe. She's stayed home several days this week and has gone to G'ma & G'pa's a few days this week. We're scheduled for another acupuncture treatment on Monday and I'm anxious to see how this appt goes compared to her last treatment.

Mom and Dad are beginning to understand that they need to be more careful with Zoe when the one contractor is around. Most the work is done and he won't be there much anymore. And they will leave with her whenever there is a showing so I don't think we'll have to worry about that. 

Thanks everyone for checking in on my Zoe. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal, I'm SOOOO glad to hear Zoe is doing well and seems to be back to normal now!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful news.......didn't like Zoe being in pain!!! Too precious and sweet!!! Glad to know she is feeling so much better!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better Crystal. Keep up posted on her next treatment. :grouphug: Give her some lovins from us :tender:


----------

